# Raccourcis Siri



## goam (1 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iphone Xs, et ios 14.
Avant quand de mettait mon doigt sur l'ecran deverouillé et je glisse vers le bas j'avais des suggestions siri d'applications les plus utilisées.
Maintenant j'ai toujours des applications, mais qui ne sont pas les principales utilisées.
Que s'est il passé ?
Est ce paramétrable ?

Merci pour votre aide.
Julien


----------

